

Confirmed: Snapchat’s Evan Spiegel Is Kind Of An Ass - denzil_correa
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/28/confirmed-snapchats-evan-spiegel-is-kind-of-an-ass/

======
sadfaceunread
This is such a non-story. The content of those emails is really really tame.
Go read totalsororitymove.com or totalfratmove.com and you'll find equal
levels of college drunk hookup culture openly displayed. Or go read
textsfromlastnight. Young people say things in some contexts that they
wouldn't in others. I bet you can find old usenet posts from currently
respected senior people in all sorts of fields that are equally troubling, and
these posts weren't written for public consumption.

More importantly the email leaker is quite the jerk for releasing them. There
is no smoking gun here, just some moderate embarrassment for a moderately
famous person.

